# Best sunglass lens color for deep woods



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

A lot of my riding takes place under the deep green canopy of trees that make up Georgia mountain biking. I started riding decades ago in Colorado and California where exposed trails and intense sunshine where the norm. Down here, it's completely different.

The lighting ranges from intensely bright spots through the trees to dark areas deep in the valleys. I've got a pair of great Oakley Half Jackets that came with black lenses. These can be a bit to dark in the dark areas and transition areas. What color works best for this type of lighting? The Half Jackets have interchangeable lenses so it's an easy switch.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd run the amber or yellow-ish option oooorr go with some auto-tinting glasses/lenses


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Brown seems to be the best lens colour for bringing out contrast in a wooded setting. 

I like photochromic lenses for trail riding, they lighten up to a lighter tint that regular lenses for shady areas but still have enough tint to make sunlit areas comfortable. If you are in the sun for a few minutes they darken a bit.

You can get photochromic lenses in different lens colours.


----------



## pwrov1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yellow-ish works well for me.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Lemon yellow, vermilion or light amber.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

In Oakley tints I would check out Photochromatic (Transition), +Red or G30...


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

I currently wear a pair of Uvex with amber lenses. They work well in north Florida until the forrest gets really thick. So last week, I order a pair of Tifosi's with photo-chromatic backcountry orange lenses. If weather permits (we've had a ton of rain this past week), I'll be trying them out Tuesday and/or Thursday.


----------



## k_z (Jul 23, 2012)

KevinGT said:


> The lighting ranges from intensely bright spots through the trees to dark areas deep in the valleys. I've got a pair of great Oakley Half Jackets that came with black lenses. These can be a bit to dark in the dark areas and transition areas. What color works best for this type of lighting? The Half Jackets have interchangeable lenses so it's an easy switch.


Problem with Half Jackets is they're discontinued and there is not a lot of lenses available for them...
I tried VR28s for conditions like described above and at the end ended up with plain clear lenses. Also have yellow ones but leave these for days with no sun at all...


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I run clear. They block UV and because almost all of our New England trails are in the woods, they're almost always perfect. I very rarely find myself wishing for a darker tint.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I can relate, but I find light yellow will really brighten things up a bit, although any tint changes the eyes' expectation.
Mileage will vary.


Mr.Quint said:


> I run clear. They block UV and because almost all of our New England trails are in the woods, they're almost always perfect. I very rarely find myself wishing for a darker tint.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear (Oakley) amber lens goggles for DH, because I am in and out of the sun and shade a. My eyes adjust quickly and I can focus on the trail and surroundings. For trails, same thing, amber lenses. (again Oakley).


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Been wearing the same pair of Bolle 'Paroles' with lemon, amber, vermillion and gun metal polarized for 15 or so years; skiing, biking, fly fishing, climbing, upland hunting, shooting clays, trail running---blah blah blah.

They all have a place, but I find as I have aged, I need more light to stay unconfused.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

I got some glasses that came with several interchangeable lenses. I thought I would use the yellow a lot, but I've found that I really like the light blue. It's tinted enough so that it kills the glare when you are in the open..it's light enough that it is easy to see in dark canopy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's the science breakdown: blue light reduces our vision's contrast. Filter out the blue with yellow lenses. Blue tints are actually the worst choice. Blue mirrors on yellow tints work best. I like light brown for in and out of the woods, yellow for cloudy days or all woods, and normal lenses for the desert. Grab a pair of yellow safety glasses from your local hardware store for about 10-15$. Works like a charm. I usually wear a pack, so I carry two pairs. Yellows are almost always on for descents. Less time in the sun and they just work so damn good in the shadows when your hauling ass.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I use clear lenses. The amber/brown/yellow tint does a great job of contrasting green leaves against all the other brown and grey stuff (which is not what I want). I want to see the difference between brownish grey rocks, dark brown roots, and light brown soil; and the brown lenses blend it all together for me. If you must have tint, I think a light grey would be the best because it would preserve true colors.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ 2nd this (AWG). Prescription sunglasses are my most valued piece of gear, and while amber/brown works great on snow, they do not provide enough contrast on densely wooded trails. I've found the light grey (polarized) lens works quite well. For unreal contrast and wild fall colors I got a pair of Ray Bans made with a rose lens that are crazy good. YMMV


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

veryavgwhtguy said:


> I use clear lenses. The amber/brown/yellow tint does a great job of contrasting green leaves against all the other brown and grey stuff (which is not what I want). I want to see the difference between brownish grey rocks, dark brown roots, and light brown soil; and the brown lenses blend it all together for me. If you must have tint, I think a light grey would be the best because it would preserve true colors.


that is my exact issue with yellow lenses.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Polarized rose. Or at least that's been my experience so far. YMMV


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Interesting. I haven't had that problem, other than it being an aesthetics thing (seeing the beauty of the trail). Green is not on the trail, it's in the air on branches - so I don't understand how it gets confused with rocks/roots? What I really need is amplified contrast to identify the size of roots and rocks.

I'll have to try rose. Blue sucked, in my experiences on trails. Yellow was much better. I liked yellow over grey, but it might've just been too dark of a grey?


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

I bought a pair of the yellow safety glasses (similar to shooting glasses) you can buy at your local bigbox hardware store. Haven't been disappointed.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

The Native Sunglasses my friends wear come with a dark lense and a lighter lens for just what you're describing. My friends love em.

Native Eyewear Sunglasses up to 45% off at Sierra Trading Post


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Mr.Quint said:


> I run clear. They block UV and because almost all of our New England trails are in the woods, they're almost always perfect. I very rarely find myself wishing for a darker tint.


Agree.

I buy shooting glasses at about $3 a pair and can get about 3 years out of them before they are too scratched. Then they go into the shop for grinding and cutting.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm surprised at the answers here. I wear prescription #2 grey polarized and they seem perfect until the sun starts setting, then I switch to clear.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

I am also in GA. I like Tifosi's "backcountry orange" fototec lenses.


----------

